# Redline Speed Worx Presents: FSI CNC Ported Cylinder Heads



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Redline Speed Worx is Proud to Present Fully CNC Machined & Ported FSI Cylinder Heads.*


-	INA Engineering CNC Ported / Machined Finished Ports
-	31% Increase in Flow at Intake Valves
-	18% Increase in Flow at Exhaust Valves
-	4 Angle Inlet Valve Machining
-	3 Angle & Radius Exhaust Valve Maching
-	Valves are Lapped into Cylinder Head ( New seats are installed for +1mm Valves ) 
-	Heads are Ultra Sonic Cleaned Prior to Assembly
-	Ferrea Super Alloy Exhaust Valves
-	Ferrea Intake Valves
-	Ferrea Valve Springs + Ti Retainers
-	Knife Edged Port Divider
-	Intake Runner Divider Slots Deleted

-	INA Engineering CNC Machined Valve with Matching Serial Number to Identify Cylinder Head
-	CAT Stage II Camshafts Available ( 270 / 262 )

*-	$3,000.00 ( Includes +1MM Ferrea Valvetrain )
-	CORE Charge $700.00 ( Refunded When a Good Condition Core is Received )*


----------



## dstang (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbup: Wow...looks amazing. I want one


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

holy crap! that is a thing of beauty!
it would be a shame if they ended up coated in the same crap that our engines suffer from.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

MFZERO said:


> holy crap! that is a thing of beauty!
> it would be a shame if they ended up coated in the same crap that our engines suffer from.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *Redline Speed Worx is Proud to Present Fully CNC Machined & Ported FSI Cylinder Heads.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That intake side was nicely Done thats a money shot right there. :thumbup:

Looking at those upgraded springs no maching needed for them ? hard to tell from the pic's  Bob.G


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

rracerguy717 said:


> Looking at those upgraded springs no maching needed for them ? hard to tell from the pic's  Bob.G


 Bob,
it is the photo angle. No machining was needed to fit the springs.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

:thumbup: Good work guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words fellas, alot of love was put into these heads. We are working on a TSI Offering now.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like a few local customers will be getting these heads installed shortly !


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

looking forward to their performance gains.

Please update us on there builds or hopefully if they are active on the boards they will take the initiative.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

will you take a kidney for one of these?

well taken care of, never beat on, no break downs, all OEM parts, and still has that new organ smell!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

sabba said:


> looking forward to their performance gains.
> 
> Please update us on there builds or hopefully if they are active on the boards they will take the initiative.


 what he said :thumbup:


----------



## verict (Mar 20, 2005)

Are you going to put new tapered valve guides in? The ones in the pics do not look too good.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

verict said:


> Are you going to put new tapered valve guides in? The ones in the pics do not look too good.


Im sure there new guides what you see is they grind the guide flush with the roof of the port 
( im not a big fan of this on the exhaust side) whats there is white assembly lube thats hanging down . Bob.G


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

verict said:


> Are you going to put new tapered valve guides in? The ones in the pics do not look too good.


The guides are machined to be flush with the port. They will hardly affect the velocity of the air entering / exhaust gas leaving the ports. The white "residue" is assembly grease.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

rracerguy717 said:


> Im sure there new guides what you see is they grind the guide flush with the roof of the port
> ( im not a big fan of this on the exhaust side) whats there is white assembly lube thats hanging down . Bob.G


during combustion, gases expand, therefore oversized exhaust valves should work wonders!

and to further reinforce my point, thats why miv 1.8t 3 exhaust valves.


----------



## enginenerd (Oct 20, 2010)

No. 

For one thing, exhaust gasses exit the cylinder under far more pressure then intake gasses- which can only be pulled in by a maximum of ~ 1 bar pressure differential (without boost, add your boost on top of that)... The piston shoves the exhaust gas out, as well as residual combustion pressure if you have enough cam duration. 

That's why exhaust valves are always smaller then intakes. 

Point number two: 1.8t's have 3 intake valves, and two exhaust. Which is kindof a catch 22 anyways since they are much smaller and don't really have all that much more curtain area- and they open slow as hell due to the small lifter bucket- but we won't get into that.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

thygreyt said:


> during combustion, gases expand, therefore oversized exhaust valves should work wonders!
> 
> and to further reinforce my point, thats why miv 1.8t 3 exhaust valves.


My point was for longterm durabilty ,keeping the FULL exhaust guide will help in many ways with all the heat from the exhaust side just shape the guide so it flows better. Bob.G


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

I am veeery much interesed in how this bitchy engine reacts on cylinder head porting / changes....

I really like what I see but due to talking with cylinder head specialists over here, who tried to port FSI heads (slightly or heavy) told me about bad results, disastrous power development and even power losses. Maybe, they didn´t adapt the software right but this is the reason I am so expectant and didn´t give it a try until today.

They even told me to let even the fingers off oversized valves because of the flow changes...

We will see...just to make these guys a little bit valid. They didn´t use a dremel do their work...they are in business for several decades and work together with VW-Motorsport.

Good luck...when it works fine...I will be in later :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Hendrik said:


> Maybe, they didn´t adapt the software right


 :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

If so Issam, we´ll come together a second time in 2011  :thumbup:
we must just be more tricky with customs this time. 


...btw. head is off since yesterday...tomorry the ferrea stuff should find a new home...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Hendrik said:


> If so Issam, we´ll come together a second time in 2011  :thumbup:
> we must just be more tricky with customs this time.
> 
> 
> ...btw. head is off since yesterday...tomorry the ferrea stuff should find a new home...


 Just make sure to give RSW a call when you are ready


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

I won´t give anybody a call...i don´t want to give you the pleasure hear me stumbling on the phone 

...BTW:...Issam, look how pretty the valves could look when you give a little love to them :thumbup:









and due to headwork. While cleaning / preparing the head it was easy to reckon, that also the MKV is just a mass product. Have a closer look to the port on the photo. We will indeed drill this 1.5mm "overhanging" metal away(the shiny silver stuff on top!). I hope you can see what I mean. Has anybody else seen such a malposition / imprecision?? :facepalm:










Anymore question: What is this ugly yellow stuff looking like snot or a chewing gum hanging around your valves ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Hendrik said:


> Anymore question: What is this ugly yellow stuff looking like snot or a chewing gum hanging around your valves ?


I had a bad cold that day....

It is assembly grease for the valve seals.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

How do you compare doing all this work with stock cams vs. just cams w/ stock head? I assume Im asking a questions that hasn't really been tested side by side yet. I guess Im asking can cams give similar results for less money?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

loudgli said:


> How do you compare doing all this work with stock cams vs. just cams w/ stock head? I assume Im asking a questions that hasn't really been tested side by side yet. I guess Im asking can cams give similar results for less money?


Cams move the powerband from left to right , they do not extrapolate the power band. With a ported head you will see gains throughout the entire power band more so than cams.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Glad to see all the good discussion here guys ! 

We love nothing more than to bring new products to market to give the community a few more options to achieve big power !


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

enginenerd said:


> No.
> 
> For one thing, exhaust gasses exit the cylinder under far more pressure then intake gasses- which can only be pulled in by a maximum of ~ 1 bar pressure differential (without boost, add your boost on top of that)... The piston shoves the exhaust gas out, as well as residual combustion pressure if you have enough cam duration.
> 
> ...


 learned  

then sorry if i confused anyone. (i was told by a "knowledgeable meachnic that the 18t had 3 exhaust valves... :facepalm: ) 

anyways, keep this going! i want this done to my I5 (i seem to be the only one excited about this... :S) 
is sad how few serious people we have as 2.5 owners.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Shipped out 2 cylinder heads this morning !


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

how much more to have one of these outfitted with S3 cams or possibly some cat cams?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Shoot me a PM


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

So who needs some zylinder heads ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

So who needs some zylinder heads ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

All PMs replied !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

More of these Units on the Way !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Started Shopping for a new Project car, looks like one of these heads will be going on a fully built B7 in the near future !


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

:thumbup:
I was hoping you were gonna say B6


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

I much prefer the lines of a B7 over a B6  We are trying to find a White Titanium Package Avant (ideally).


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

A stroked 06a with a cncd fsi head would be


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Watch for our upcoming build with one of these cylinder heads on the B7 we just bought for R+D


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Hope Everyone had a good Weekend and is ready for St Patty's ! :beer::beer::beer:*


----------



## FMX_DBC (Feb 15, 2010)

any solid information for flow numbers or overall gains compared to the stock head?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Check the first post. 

Anyone run these for a long period of time? Rumor has that porting DI head causes severe driveability issues. Can anyone put those rumors to rest? Does it require special tuning?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Check the first post.
> 
> Anyone run these for a long period of time? *Rumor* has that porting DI head causes severe driveability issues. Can anyone put those rumors to rest? Does it require special tuning?


 Thats all it is...a rumor:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

One of these heads will be on our Project FSI Audi and it will be taking some severe abuse !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

All PM's Replied !


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

The pictures don't do this head justice. The head for my personal car arrived last week and I have to say these valves are a good size. The porting looks solid and clean, and the machine work looks top notch. No leaky valvetrain here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

How do you like your new Drag Wheels ?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

I couldnt be happier 
Well actually.... i would have loved if they came with a hot girlfriend thats into dubs but hey ill settle for just the wheels :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Glad you are happy with them ! They were custom built for us to our specs ! 

Now you are going to have to rock the RS WORX decals on the GTI when you are out tearing up the track !


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Man I got 3 companies that I reserved places for. 
Ina
dm forged
rsw

The only 3 places that are in my network :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*These Will Be On Display At Our Booth At Waterfest, Be Sure To Stop By and Take a Peak ! *


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Redline Speed Worx is Proud to Present Fully CNC Machined & Ported FSI Cylinder Heads.*


-	INA Engineering CNC Ported / Machined Finished Ports
-	31% Increase in Flow at Intake Valves
-	18% Increase in Flow at Exhaust Valves
-	4 Angle Inlet Valve Machining
-	3 Angle & Radius Exhaust Valve Maching
-	Valves are Lapped into Cylinder Head ( New seats are installed for +1mm Valves ) 
-	Heads are Ultra Sonic Cleaned Prior to Assembly
-	Ferrea Super Alloy Exhaust Valves
-	Ferrea Intake Valves
-	Ferrea Valve Springs + Ti Retainers
-	Knife Edged Port Divider
-	Intake Runner Divider Slots Deleted

-	INA Engineering CNC Machined Valve with Matching Serial Number to Identify Cylinder Head
-	CAT Stage II Camshafts Available ( 270 / 262 )

*-	$3,000.00 ( Includes +1MM Ferrea Valvetrain )
-	CORE Charge $700.00 ( Refunded When a Good Condition Core is Received )*
[/QUOTE]

So for 3K the purchaser of this package deal gets a CNC'd head; stage 2 CAT cams; ferrea springs, retainers, and +1mm intake and exhaust valves; correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

That Price does not include Camshafts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

We currently have 1 fully built head with valve train and a newly released set of CAT Cams in Stock


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*We currently have 1 head fully built and assembled with Cat Cams ready to ship ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

We have a couple of more heads Ready to go!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

is there any way you could make a short vid on how to install the valves...???


----------



## J-GTi (Jan 12, 2008)

Just ordered mine. Looking forward to it 

Thank you Pat for your quick response & help.

- Julian


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Julian - 

Just finished packing up your new cylinder head !


----------



## J-GTi (Jan 12, 2008)

X'mas came early this year!

Many thanks Patrick!  Can't wait to get our project GTi up and running!

- Julian

































































​


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Really nice.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

mmmmmm


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i want this...badly.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

as soon as I am mentally ready (and finished dropping change on my new car) to start spending money on my jetta again I will definitely be investing in one of these! Very Nice! 

This paired with a little bit bigger turbo = seks :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

So who is doing a winter build and needs a CNC'ed Head?!!!


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

I am, but Absolute Automotive is doing the porting and flow benching on the head for me.. (so excited)... 

Have you bench flowed the heads?? If so what are they flowing at?? Do you have any before and after data to post up? 





vizi


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Exact flow data is a guarded secret but i can say that these out flow most if not all the hand ported 1.8t heads ive scene. The great thing about these is that they are EXACT and have tighter tolerances then you can get with a hand port.


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

IMAN973 said:


> Exact flow data is a guarded secret but i can say that these out flow most if not all the hand ported 1.8t heads ive scene. The great thing about these is that they are EXACT and have tighter tolerances then you can get with a hand port.


 
Cool, Thanks for the info Issam... Was just curious as I didn't realize it would be a secret on the flow numbers as that is something i'd want to know when having something like that done, ya know? 



sorry to thread jack but Issam I may be calling you in regards to the 2.0 to 1.8 oil pump conversion and a price on said items.... thanks. 


vizi


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

We have all the flow data on our heads. Please PM / E-mail and we would be happy to provide it to you.


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We have all the flow data on our heads. Please PM / E-mail and we would be happy to provide it to you.


 
Pm'ed ya pat...


----------



## JordanFostersSN (Sep 3, 2010)

looks amazing!! But how about the 2.0 tfsi??


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

I wish have one of these heads in my Leon


----------



## Jolt Rush (Jun 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> So who needs some zylinder heads ?


I have a one of a kind AE.. what are my options?


----------

